# Performance Battery Pack - 96S vs 109S



## SpeedRacer93 (Apr 22, 2018)

So I was doing some wondering about a performance battery pack. Thinking about the normal 96S pack changed 100% (403.2V pack/4.2V per cell peak) vs a 109S pack change limited to ~80% (403.3 pack/3.7v per cell nominal)

My thinking is that with the 109S pack the voltage will stay closer to the 400v longer vs the 96S pack dropping off in voltage that you normally see with LiPos where they hold around 3.7V after the first off charge peak. Why I am thinking about this is with the higher voltage would extend the torque curve to higher RPMs, IE so better acceleration. I believe this is one of the things Tesla is doing with the Plaid based on my research (not confirmed). 

For all out performance the voltage could be pushed towards the 450 Volt capacitor limit in most inverters. (Tesla LDU would need a different controller board like AEM or openinverter.org.)


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

It's not the controller board you need to worry about. 

Example, things will get all explodey in a Model 3 inverter if you exceed the DC link cap rated voltage (counting spike voltages) of 430V.

For "all out performance", ditching weight is the best way to get performance - Colin Chapman School of Thought


----------

